
Five things we need to know about technological change (1998) [pdf] - flannery
https://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/classes/188/materials/postman.pdf
======
bklaasen
A related talk, delivered a few months before TFA: "Neil Postman, 1998: six
questions on technology"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBlfPhsrvtw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBlfPhsrvtw)

Neil Postman was very far-sighted; "Amusing Ourselves to Death" still stands
up extraordinarily well. He was heavily influenced by Marshall McLuhan but is
much less opaque.

